# 10. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf



## Klaus Goerg (12. August 2013)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

am 03.10.2013 veranstalten wir unsere 10. Rww-Trophy. Wie in den Vorjahren gibt es gefÃ¼hrte Touren durch die schÃ¶nsten Ecken im rheinischen Westerwald. StreckenlÃ¤ngen sind ca. 28 und 36km.
KÃ¼rzer als in den Vorjahren, dafÃ¼r etwas mehr fÃ¼r die Fahrtechnik.
Startort ist die Tennisterrasse in Rengsdorf. Einteilung der Gruppen und Startaufstellung um 9,30Uhr. Kostenbeitrag fÃ¼r Teilnahme und Verpflegung auf der Strecke betrÃ¤gt 5,00â¬.
Nach der Veranstaltung "gemÃ¼tliches Beisammensein" in der Tennisterrasse.
Damit wir besser planen kÃ¶nnen bitte auf der Hp-Seite Kontakt vorab anmelden.


GrÃ¼Ãe aus Rengsdorf

Klaus 

__________________


----------



## T-Brex (18. August 2013)

Da simma dabbay....

Hallo Klaus,

es ist noch nicht ganz raus, wer alles kommt, aber mit so circa 10 Gemsen könnt ihr schon rechnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Klaus,

wieviele Höhenmeter haben denn die beiden Touren?
Werde mit einem "MTB-Anfänger" kommen und will ihm nicht direkt wieder die Lust nehmen...


----------



## Klaus Goerg (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
es sind ca. 750 und 900hm. Gut verteilt auf die gesamte Streckenlänge.

Grüße

Klaus


----------



## Hillcruiser (2. Oktober 2013)

Prima. Danke


----------

